# All httpd processes in "accept" state



## rasmusrn (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi freebsd experts,

I have three dedicated web servers running freebsd with apache and php.

Watching "top" during heavy load I see that the state of all httpd processes suddenly is set to "accept" whereafter the overall cpu utilization drops to 0%. This results in very slow response times for our users. After 10-60 seconds everything turns back to normal. This cycle repeats itself.

My question is, what does "accept" mean? I've been googling without finding an answer.

However, I did find some indications of what it could mean, namely that the process is waiting for some io resource. If this is the case, is there a way to find out which resource a given process is waiting for?

Thanks in advance!
- Rasmus

- Rasmus


----------



## trev (Jun 10, 2009)

```
man 2 accept
```
 will provide you with a full description. 

I'd have thought it was a normal state for httpd processes waiting for a connection. You may have to look elsewhere for the web latency issue.


----------



## rasmusrn (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you.

Yes, I think you are right. "accept" just means that the specific apache process is waiting for incoming requests. I will investigate further...


----------

